# "Cries" a lot in his sleep



## unquietdesign (Oct 6, 2008)

My hedgie, Ogden, is 2 y.o., and he "cries" a lot when he's sleeping, like he's dreaming. I believe for sure he does dream, but I'm concerned, because I had a dwarf hamster who also made noise similar "crying" noises in his sleep, and he turned out to have congestive heart failure. Ogden was "crying" so much in his sleep the other evening that our cat even put his paw through the cage and tried to touch the crying blanket. He sounds so much like he's being hurt in his dream, that it breaks my heart. But maybe he's just being a little warrior in his dreams, and he's winning. When I picked him up to be by me while I was reading, he went to sleep, and didn't make any noise. I thought maybe holding him would help, which it seemed to, but I'm not sure if he'd made it to the sleep cycle at which he dreams/cries, b/c I only held him for 20 minutes or so, and he wasn't asleep the whole time. I checked him all over to see if he had some physical problem that could make him cry, but found nothing. Does anyone else have noisy sleepers?[attachment=0:11ea0xt6]Ogden.JPG[/attachment:11ea0xt6]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have some very vocal sleepers that whimper, squeal, whine and snore. Some are very loud. 

If this has come on loud and suddenly, I suggest a vet visit to rule out anything health related.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Can you take a video of it so we can hear it?


----------



## unquietdesign (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't have anything to record him with, and now, of course, that I've asked the question online, he's not been doing it.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

He's a cutie!

(I have nothing to add to this thread other than that :lol: )


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I have some very vocal sleepers that whimper, squeal, whine and snore. Some are very loud.
> 
> If this has come on loud and suddenly, I suggest a vet visit to rule out anything health related.


How would you define 'suddenly'? Sylvie has started doing this while sleeping as well. Since about January it's been just little cries. Today however is really loud. I'm normally out during the days so I don't know if this was going on before hand. I think it's more of a whimper than a cry. Almost like a squeeky door, if that makes sense. She seems happy though, running on her wheel again, poop & peeing no problem (we had a stint around NY where she wasn't), & is eating regularly.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Riley made me jump in the chair the other day with a loud squeak. Not a scream, more of a Dog Squeaky Toy squeak. Just one, then silence. I peeked and he was asleep.

He murmurs-chirps in his sleep whether in his house or on my lap. I'll gently lift the blanket and he is out cold but chirping. He melts me.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Sophie huffs and even sometimes chirps in her sleep. It's very odd, but I've never been concerned since she never sounded pained.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I was sitting in bed the other night online, and I had just turned all the lights out. About 15 minutes later I hear this LOUD PEEP noise and I jumped up and ran to the cage to make sure he was okay... then he huffed at me haha. Stupid hedgie. lol :roll:


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Last friday around diner time, I was playing a game on my computer and I heard a scream that pretty much froze my blood. 

It felt like it came from behind me, but Quinn's cage was to my right. I still think it was her, because I don't see what could have made that sound from my neighbors. It did sound like a hedgehog pain scream, if I use that one video on youtube of that hedgehog screaming nonstop in a vet's gloved hands :? 

I immediately went to check on her, and it was pretty apparent that she was asleep and I woke her up then.

I was wondering about that, if it was possible that Quinn screamed in her sleep, if hedgehogs dreamed like dogs seem to do.

I didn't hear any movement or anything, just the one short scream, so I don't think she bumped herself or got a nail caught somewhere, and she was fine otherwise.

I think I only heard that scream twice since I got Quinn 1 1/2 years ago, and both times was during her sleeping. It's pretty chilling. :shock:


----------



## jandieg (Aug 7, 2012)

Since a few weeks my 6 month african hedgehog started making sort of a whining sound while sleeping. Don't know if it's normal for them to make that sound. She looks healthy, goes out for food and water as usual. Anyone's hedge has ever done this? (audio below)


----------



## headoverhedgies (Mar 23, 2014)

This thread has helped me immensely!!! Barkley makes all kinds of weird noises when he sleeps, makes me nervous! I'm so glad to know other hedgies make noise, too. Thank you!!


----------

